# My Pet Toad photo



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

I have seen this toad just about every day outside of our back door this summer. A few weeks ago a bunch of ants came out. I considered using a pesticide on the ants a few feet away but thought of my buddy the toad.
Two hours later him/her and his mate ate every single ant in site.

It sat still for this photo today.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

We've seen a lot more toads, frogs and garter snakes this year. I just cant seem to get them to cooperate for a photo op the way you did :evil:


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

That's one fine lookin Toad I have a pair the hang out by the back slider, i think they eat the bugs that are attracted by the light from inside the house.
They are funny because they almost become tame, my Dog would pester one of the Toads daily. The Toad would take the punishment not even peeing to defend itself, once the Dog became bored, it then go back to looking for bugs.

I used to have pet Cane Toads. They are huge Toads from South America .. I kept Common Toads along with them .
Here is a pic (it's a Digital photo of paper photo so i may look poor in quality)
The Toad on the far right is a Common North American Toad, the 2 on the left are Cane Toads.









BVW-


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

That is a great looking toad ya have there. nice pic.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

On Machinac Island (where my wife used to live and I have a lot of family up that way) there is a type of toad that grows to completely unbelievable proportions. My theory is there aren't any predators that go after these toads and the conditions are right for them to grow large--animal feces on the roads makes a lot of maggots and such. The toads feast after dark on the bugs that come out, they also wash the streets way after dark by the way so teh roads are moist with water. Anyway the toads get bigger than softballs and live under peoples porches and bushes.


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

aww he's pretty... in a toad kinda way.


----------



## Gander Club (Dec 31, 2004)

I've never seen one with red "warts" before.


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

Banditto said:


> On Machinac Island (where my wife used to live and I have a lot of family up that way) there is a type of toad that grows to completely unbelievable proportions. My theory is there aren't any predators that go after these toads and the conditions are right for them to grow large--animal feces on the roads makes a lot of maggots and such. The toads feast after dark on the bugs that come out, they also wash the streets way after dark by the way so teh roads are moist with water. Anyway the toads get bigger than softballs and live under peoples porches and bushes.


That show dirty jobs on the discovery channel did one on on the horse poop they pick up on the roads there. Yes I believe not enough predators on the island, look at Isle Royle.

Toads are good!


----------

